# Need help on which Target market to go with



## wmdzign (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Folks-

I've been wanting to jump into the T-shirt biz for quiet sometime and NOW I'm finally starting to kick it into gear. I've brainstorm lots of ideas for different target niche markets and have narrow it down to THREE.

Being a web designer and coming from a marketing background I figure I can come up with enough designs for the 3 target markets figuring I can launch the 3 separate businesses and drop the ones that aren't doing well. 

Great idea right? Well, easier said that done. Do you guys think I should just focus on one target market? My biggest worry is that I'll pick the wrong market when I could have put the money into one the could have succeeded.

Here are the markets:

Toddlers & Parents

High School - College age

Urban Latinos/ High School-College age 

Any advice would greatly appreciated.

I love this site.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Wil - and best of luck - well I would say right off that you only have 2 niche markets. High School - College age, is not a niche in the same way as Urban Latinos/High School-College age.


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

i'd go with only 1 clothing line and market to college kids.


----------



## wmdzign (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Derek-

Thanks for the response. Though I do think it's there separate niches..the High School/ College age market are the consumers who buy on Threadless. Urban Latinos won't be buying on there, these guys are the ones buying Ecko, Sean Jean & RocaWear shirts


----------



## ronr76 (Jun 8, 2007)

go with the market that buys more t-shirts online.


----------



## MarcoWilding27 (Apr 3, 2007)

I would imagine the best market to go with is the one you feel most connected with, simply because you know your consumer is very similar to yourself, which makes it easier to market.
I also keep hearing "niche niche niche" everywhere. I think if you have a particular hobby or interest then you should make products that are very specific. For example my friend wanted a particular breed of dog gift. So she did a search and found very limited results. This reduces competition and makes you easier to find in a search engine. Soo going for a very niche market could prove to be very rewarding.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think Marcus has sound advice. Your initial markets are huge. Be specific and target customers you understand and can design for. You will broaden a specific market as you gain customers.


----------



## chiddo (Aug 28, 2006)

According to wikipedia 
Niche market, a focused, targetable portion (subset) of a market sector.

I sale to the latino market mostly first and second generations.... even small niches have niches. What's interesting to some is not to others of the same culture but it is hard to stick to the game plan and came up with original ideas that fit the bill.

It's very important to feel comfortable with the final decision so don't take it lightly.


Adios


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

> even small niches have niches.


Good point.


----------



## kak9288 (Jun 22, 2007)

Dont be afraid to go after all the markets. However it is almost impossible to market to all of them from one web site. Start with the one you are most comfortable with then branch out. The toddler/mother market is working well for me!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 13, 2007)

wmdzign said:


> Hey Derek-
> 
> Thanks for the response. Though I do think it's there separate niches..the High School/ College age market are the consumers who buy on Threadless. Urban Latinos won't be buying on there, these guys are the ones buying Ecko, Sean Jean & RocaWear shirts


I see alot of people wearing Ecko, Sean Jean & RocaWear shirts at my High School.


----------

